# RALEIGH SPORTS



## Deejay (Jan 27, 2018)

I intend to sell this 1954 (the date on the SA hub) RALEIGH SPORTS, but don't like the way the shifter cable is routed. It would be more esthetic if it ran along the lower downtube. I've seen one or 2 others like this on which I  moved the cable down. It required a different anchor clamp because the lower tube has a wider diameter. This time I'd like to sell it in as close to the original  as possible. Does anyone know how these women's bikes left the factory.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 27, 2018)

http://threespeedhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Raleigh-Catalog-1954-US.pdf


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 27, 2018)

I agree with dropping the cable routing to the lower tube. It will get a more direct travel with less impingement at the fulcrum exit. Nice bike with the two-tone fender option.


----------



## Deejay (Jan 27, 2018)

Andrew Gorman said:


> http://threespeedhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Raleigh-Catalog-1954-US.pdf



Thanks, Andrew, for the factory info and photos, which only show the cable on the lower down tube. I know what I need to do now.


----------



## Deejay (Jan 27, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> I agree with dropping the cable routing to the lower tube. It will get a more direct travel with less impingement at the fulcrum exit. Nice bike with the two-tone fender option.



I'm in total agreement with you, Sir Mike, so I'll fashion a new fulcrum to go on the lower tube. Thanks also for the compliment. Paintwork is a bit scuffed, particularly on the fenders, but nice enough to sell to someone who will enjoy riding it.


----------

